# Almost there



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I almost have my milking machine made. I'm just waiting on my vacuum pump and a bit of milk line to arrive. Once I get those parts in I can get a video of it in use. Here is what I have spent.

Vacuum Pump(6cfm): $140 New
InterPuls Pulsator: $105 New
Complete Claw: $90 New
DeLaval 5 Gallon Bucket: $80 Used
DeLaval Lid: $49 New
Vacuum Lines: $8 New
Milk Line: $7 New

With shipping that's $475 for my entire milking assembly ready to use. I don't think I did too bad.

Well if you add the injury that caused me to have to use a machine that's $12,000.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great. you will have to take a picture when you are done.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

HEY KID,, How's the hand???

Bob


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Arkie said:


> HEY KID,, How's the hand???
> 
> Bob


It's doing better. They took the pins out a week ago and gave me a shorter cast so I can gain the movement back in my fingers. I still don't have much feeling on the top of my hand. I will get the cast off in four to eight weeks depending on how it looks. Then I'm not allowed to use it for more than lifting a cup or opening a door for another three months. I can move my fingers in about an inch up and down but that's it.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Good for you!!! (I mean about the machine, of course) I definately want to see pics! I have a surge milker set up for nigies and from start to finish, I ended up spending about the same. It's a great deal! Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Good to hear you're doing well! :wahoo:

Bob


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My bucket is done just waiting on UPS to deliver my pump. Should be here in two days.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well its all together now and I tested it on Beep. Everything works good but the milk hose. I somehow measured wrong and got it too big so the vacuum leaks but I rigged it with some plumbers tape until I can get a smaller hose. The pulsator kicked right in and Beep was a bit uncomfortable with the new sensation but didn't kick just hunched a bit and pinned her ears back.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm glad it's working well! Would you mind taking a video sometime?


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Beep is to the point that she only gets a full udder once every two months if that but by then she will kid. So you will have to wait until Candice and Victoria kid and clear the colostrum before I can get a video.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice find on the bucket! Those are pretty pricey, even on ebay! Congrats, sorry about your hand. I had hand surgery last year, the cast nearly drove me nuts!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat


----------

